

Ask HN: Steps for first SEO - hodbby

I have created a site. 
I would like to publish it next week.
What will be my first SEO steps?
======
draftable
What's your background? Are you a programmer? Maybe check this out:
[http://katemats.com/what-every-programmer-should-know-
about-...](http://katemats.com/what-every-programmer-should-know-about-seo/)

~~~
hodbby
I bookmarked your link. looks good and long :-)

I am not programmer, only Web App owner. I have people that code for me and
now that the site is finished and about to release i would like to know what
steps should i take.

------
hansy
Great beginner resource for SEO:

<http://www.seomoz.org/beginners-guide-to-seo>

------
helen842000
Thorough keyword research. Focus on quality not quantity. Maybe decide on one
particular phrase you want to rank for first.

